# Lack of pressure



## Baurluvva (Feb 4, 2018)

I have just gone to use my air compressor and it is not building up sufficient pressure. It seem's as a capped end is blowing out .
This capped end has a ball bearing in it and the pressure is blowing past.
The picture has somehow been uploaded upside down but you can see the cap in the centre, on the end of the pipe that has 2 unions goin into it. 
Has this part failed...... is there another reason this would be letting pressureally past?

Thanks in advance


----------

